# Will the Burton Baron be too much for me to handle??



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I think a 172cm is probably way too big for your size. You are taller than average, but you are also not very heavy. Weight is generally more important than height when choosing board size. 

The Baron, if I'm not mistaken, is also a "wide" designated board, which you may not really need. At US shoe size ~11.5 you might make due with a regular width board (something about 254mm wide). Wide boards are also generally a little more difficult or slow to maneuver than a normal width board.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

If my conversion is correct, you're 6'4", 175lb.

IMO, a 172 is way too big, look for something in the low 160's or high 150's.

By way of comparison, I'm 188cm, 86kg and ride a 161-164 depending on the board


----------



## Newbie (Feb 16, 2012)

Ah yeah, i found a calculatingsystem which told me I should get a 162cm long board with 253mm waist width ^^ Thanks for quick resposes. 

The calculatingsystem is found at this adress: Snowboard Sizing Guide, Size Calculator


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

A 162 still seems kind of big. For another comparison, I am 183cm and 95 kg, size 44.5 boot. I ride 162ish for the style of riding you describe (freeriding, on piste) or I ride a 156 or 157 for freestyle/terrain park.

If I were you I would probably stick to the high 150s, like 157-159. As a beginner, a longer board will make learning a little more difficult. As you progress, you may decide you want to try a longer board, but for the first season or two I would say to get a slightly smaller board.


----------



## Newbie (Feb 16, 2012)

Alright thanks for the advice


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

A 162 Baron was my first board... oh the memories... I had a size 12 boot and was about 180. Probably would have wanted to go with something a bit shorter in retrospect.


----------

